# Anyone asked to do a cigarette run?



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

unassigned


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

“Awwwww damn I checked my bank account and my direct deposit didn’t go through, can’t you front me the money for the cigs?”

Yeah F that S.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Cancel 😂


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 413063


I do it if is female and ok looking and she offers me bj ..other that that meh...


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Capitalism said:


> I do it if is female and ok looking and she offers me bj ..other that that meh...


Meh.....The customer name was Demarcus or something like that. I called first to see if he was serious or wanted to paypal me but the number was bad....so cancel


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dutch Master cigarillos are used to roll reefer, dope, or "mary jane" into blunts or "dutchies." It's good you cancelled on those dangerous hungry stoners. Next time, call 911 to report consumption of narcotics. D.A.R.E to keep America safe from drugs. 
- Officer Friendly


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I wouldn’t stop to get cigs, but once I did buy cigs for a guy. I went to deliver to a house and the guy was drinking a beer, while sitting in his car on a summer day. It was very strange. It looked like he lived in it; it was filled with so much stuff. 

He asked me to go across the street to get him cigs and gave me a $20 and said keep the change. After I got his cigs, I made like $12 in 5 min, I passed his hide other days doing deliveries and saw him sitting in his car. I hope he at least went in the house to use the bathroom.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Capitalism said:


> I do it if is female and ok looking and she offers me bj ..other that that meh...


I hope someone has the same opinion about your sister, niece, aunt, mother.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I hope someone has the same opinion about your sister, niece, aunt, mother.


To be fair, he said "if she offers". That means consensual. He didn't say he was going to directly ask for it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> To be fair, he said "if she offers". That means consensual. He didn't say he was going to directly ask for it.


To be fair, this is actually about mental midgets thinking with their little heads so no need to try to justify such crass remarks about women.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> stfu.


Wow - you're a super cranky person. I bet you're a joy at parties.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Wow - you're a super cranky person. I bet you're a joy at parties.


&#128164;


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

IR12 said:


> To be fair, this is actually about mental midgets thinking with their little heads so no need to try to justify such crass remarks about women.


I'm married so I know nothing about BJ's


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I'm married so I know nothing about BJ's


If you're married you should at least get some BJs for Valentines Day. You have to try it a least once in your life.

See if there's a location near you. The Pizookie is amazing: https://www.bjsrestaurants.com/


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> If you're married you should at least get some BJs for Valentines Day. You have to try it a least once in your life.
> 
> See if there's a location near you. The Pizookie is amazing: https://www.bjsrestaurants.com/


Oh no what I meant is that special time on the weekend when the mood is just right

This is what I'm talking about...

www.bjs.com

the bulk toilet paper has amazing prices


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> If you're married you should at least get some BJs for Valentines Day. You have to try it a least once in your life.
> 
> See if there's a location near you. The Pizookie is amazing: https://www.bjsrestaurants.com/


He probably doesn't get them because he's not reciprocating.



Trek Shuffler said:


> This is what I'm talking about...
> 
> www.bjs.com
> 
> the bulk toilet paper has amazing prices


LOL! Yeah right.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> This is what I'm talking about...
> 
> www.bjs.com


Hmmmm ... a BJ club. Do they refund your membership if you aren't satisfied?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

IR12 said:


> To be fair, this is actually about mental midgets thinking with their little heads so no need to try to justify such crass remarks about women.


Some women actually enjoy it or so I hear.



DriveLV said:


> Hmmmm ... a BJ club. Do they refund your membership if you aren't satisfied?


all deposits are final



Invisible said:


> He probably doesn't get them because he's not reciprocating.


Thanks Dr. Ruth


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Some women actually enjoy it or so I hear.
> [


We pretend we do and want to make our man happy, especially if we're in love. I'd say more but this is the general forum.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In order to receive you must also give.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 413063


yup.
Doctors from Tulane Hospital.



TemptingFate said:


> Dutch Master cigarillos are used to roll reefer, dope, or "mary jane" into blunts or "dutchies." It's good you cancelled on those dangerous hungry stoners. Next time, call 911 to report consumption of narcotics. D.A.R.E to keep America safe from drugs.
> - Officer Friendly


Mc GRuff the Crime Dog !

Take a Bite Out of Crime !

( get a percentage !)


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Dutch Master cigarillos are used to roll reefer, dope, or "mary jane" into blunts or "dutchies." It's good you cancelled on those dangerous hungry stoners. Next time, call 911 to report consumption of narcotics. D.A.R.E to keep America safe from drugs.
> - Officer Friendly


Wow! It's been a while since I've heard the terms reefer or Mary Jane!



Trek Shuffler said:


> I'm married so I know nothing about BJ's


HAHA! Or even "hello honey, how was your day?"

A guy asked me to stop and buy him a lighter.he said he would give me a good tip. 
the lighter was $2. He handed me $5. Wow! What a good tip!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I had my first pax pickup to drive 2.5 miles to the nearest gas station so he could buy some smokes (and a Gatorade) and then be taken back home.

Usually I would judge someone like this harshly but (1) he didn't reek of smoke and (2) he said he had a few drinks and didn't want to drive and (3) got what he needed to buy quickly (3 minutes if that) so I gave the guy a break and didn't shuffle at the gas station. Pax ended up leaving a $5 tip as well for the ride...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Wow! It's been a while since I've heard the terms reefer or Mary Jane!
> 
> 
> HAHA! Or even "hello honey, how was your day?"
> ...


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I had my first pax pickup to drive 2.5 miles to the nearest gas station so he could buy some smokes (and a Gatorade) and then be taken back home.
> 
> Usually I would judge someone like this harshly but (1) he didn't reek of smoke and (2) he said he had a few drinks and didn't want to drive and (3) got what he needed to buy quickly (3 minutes if that) so I gave the guy a break and didn't shuffle at the gas station. Pax ended up leaving a $5 tip as well for the ride...


Congrats! You got a unicorn &#129412; ride!

If you've already achieved a 2 star rating then you've accomplished all goals of rideshare.

You can retire now - there's nothing more to see here.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Marlboro!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Marlboro!!


Poor Sam.
He should have stuck around.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Wow! It's been a while since I've heard the terms reefer or Mary Jane!


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry, we don't see those instructions until we hit the arrived button.


----------

